# Favorite Betta?



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have heard a lot about different types of bettas by this point and I just wanted to take a poll and see which tail type people like the most. Personally I have heard a great deal about double tails recently so are they the new "thing"?


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

idk if they are the new "thing" but they are my favorite tail type!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Team vt!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

You forgot "all"


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I love VT's =] They are my favorite tail type and I think they are super beautiful. I also like rosetails but Veil tails are my fav for sure.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I love all tails. A betta is a betta, personality is what counts for me. But saying that ... VTs will always be my favourite.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

CT is my favorite!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

VT and delta.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I think RoseTails are stunning fish but I do love most types. I guess my top are Rose, HM, and VT's =D


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

oops i said vt meant CT gogo Crowntails


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ct and halfmoon.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

DBTs and PKs and HMPKs


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You forgot Halfmoon plakat and all of the above


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

Halfmoons, Deltas and those King Bettas Petco sells (they're monsters! Are they even full betta? They look like some of the wild types I see on aquabid)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TharBePirates said:


> Halfmoons, Deltas and those King Bettas Petco sells (they're monsters! Are they even full betta? They look like some of the wild types I see on aquabid)


They're full betta, but they were crossed with wild types when they first started showin up. Theyre plakats and color is bleh most of the time so they look wild. Giants can actually get up to 7 inches in length.

Check these out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg_Up8FiItM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdWipbeuucw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_TCR5XNVj8&feature=related


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

A recently turned PK girl, though I've still got a love for Deltas


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Deltas and Halfmoons .. well anything that won't tail bite *lol* ( no really tail biters are exasperating, I used to have two VT's and both bit .. or tore off their tail I dunno. But it's nice to have a Betta with a beautiful tail.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOO CROWNTAILS!! XD i love them :3


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, I'm rather partial to CTs, HMPKs, and HMs myself  In that order xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> Hehe, I'm rather partial to CTs, HMPKs, and HMs myself  In that order xD


WHOO HMPKS xD


Although I've always always had a softness for the underdogs "Deltas" and "Plakats". NOT QUITE good enough to have the title "HM" ):


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, I like the Delta/SD/HM all the same really...only difference is tail span, and I don't really care about that xDD


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

*team veiltail!*


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Rosetails are just.so.PRETTY *O*
I mean, just gorgeous<333

But in the end, it's a bettas colouration that really get me c:


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I like all of them! But Rosetails are definitely my favourite-sooo pretty. I'd love to own one.

I have a soft spot from Crowntails too...


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

I like halfmoons but after getting my two boys and reading a few things about veiltails i think they are really the underdogs of the betta community and i vote vt.


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

i love the rosetail , halfmoon, halfsun and Ct i'm going to start breeding halfmonn and halfsun soon.


----------

